# Whats Wrong With My Budgie!



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to budgies a male and female, I got the female from a petstore about 2 weeks ago. Today I woke up and my male was trying to get on top of her...
now a couple hours later shes kinda laying on her perch/leaning forward
shes eating..and seems ok ...accept I have never seen her lay on her perch like this . I called a petstore and they said she might be laying an egg and it could be stuck and I should watch her ...anyone have any ideas if this is whats going on...or any advice would help.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you tell me how old she is? If you have only just got her and she is young she should be too young to be laying eggs?

Maybe the male has just worn her out? 

If she is egg bound you should be able to gently feel a lump close to the vent area. Put a little vasceline around he area, keep her nice and warm and remove any high perches so she should be able to lay it.

If you have only had her 2 weeks and this doesn't help you should really take her back to the pet store. Is she fluffed up? Can she fly ok? What are her poos like?

How is she today? Hope she is better anyway.


----------



## Lil-Lady2217 (Sep 27, 2008)

She looks better today shes sitting normal..and dosent look upset anymore....
I think she was mad he was trying to get on top of her.
I dont think she is egg bound , I think she would be alittle more stressed.
I think my best bet to make sure she is ok is to take her to the vet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

glad shes feelin better.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad she is looking better! ;o)

Hope the vet check goes ok


----------

